# Aquarium pics



## Shaggy

Here is a few of my first time pics of my aquarium.


----------



## fishfreaks

wow, very nice shaggy! how big it that tank? we've got that same lily plant all the way to the left!..


----------



## euRasian32

Is it a 90 Gallon? Looks like a 75 but taller.

Very nice.


----------



## Osiris

very nice, how long u had it setup?


*be nicer as a reef tank lol*


----------



## Shaggy

About 2 years. Its a 55 gal tank.

Anyone else going to start a thread of their own with some pics..


----------



## Osiris

hmm shaggy i will have to do that when i get home, and title will have in it "56k users, enter at your own risk" lol


----------



## shev

I like all the bubbles.


----------



## josie4

Nice tank Shaggy.  Looks cloudy, though.


----------



## fishboy

cool tank i like that big fish which i guess is a cichlid, but what kind???


----------



## Shaggy

Severum, a golden severum. He/she is about 3 years old. It likes to eat the fish food off of my finger! 

What is my severums age limit? When will he be considered on his last leg?


----------



## ALFA WOLF

nice set up i got the same kind of sign exept it says swimm at own risk cause i had bunch of eels and snakes and violet gubbies it lookesd like a scary tank.


----------



## kaylie

My dad builds Ponds and waterfalls. i help.


----------



## kaylie

can u be any age 2 be in there? im almost 17 in 4months


----------



## kaylie

*hey*



josie4 said:


> Nice tank Shaggy.  Looks cloudy, though.


 VERY KEWL


----------



## Jonno

nice triple post


----------



## Lydia

Nice one jonno.



> can u be any age 2 be in there? im almost 17 in 4months


Do WHAT?


----------



## Lexus

kaylie said:


> can u be any age 2 be in there? im almost 17 in 4months


UM WHAT????


----------



## Georgia Peach

that tank is awesome Shaggy!!!!


----------



## lochness

kaylie said:


> can u be any age 2 be in there? im almost 17 in 4months


i believe kaylie is wondering if her being under age 18 is deemed ok for the forums 


oh very cool tank btw


----------

